# Chicago anyone! What about the 6pc nitro any thoughts



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im off to a safety show in Chicago for a week will be missing out on a couple of weekends of ppb snapper.  

Such is my pain, I had to ring Henry's sport & bait shop to get the good oil on whats going on in Chicago to take my mind off big red. The salmon are runing apparently so I am slipping my certate into the suitcase and will be going shopping tomorrow for one of those 6 pc nitro travelling rods. They have been throwing spoons at the big salmon and have been getting them up as big as 17lb.

Mmmmm just so happens my hotel is on the river and the tackle shop is a short cab ride from where I am staying. It wont be kayak fishing but I might sneak a post in if I catch something, although I will be watching how the mangos go this weekend and to see if anyone dares to stray away from Pt Cook. The cranny bait & tackle report is full of wpb snapper KingfisherII.

I dont think I will take too much tackle, with the Aussie dollar goin so well Im gunna go shopping (nearly as good as fishin) aswell as look for a another pfd, despite me going for a dip last weekend I havent shut up about the pt cook snapper and a lot of my mates want to join me on the double kayak Ive just fitted out. See you all on the bay in a few weeks...do me a favour dont catch all the snapper.pleeeeeease.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Good luck over there mate, a 17lb Salmon would make up for missing a weekend of snapper fishing.


----------

